# Camembert's charming "furry poob" (skin tag)



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Yesterday I saw this poob looking thing under my burmese girls frontleg, it looked like that there was a poob wrapped in her fur, 
But after a closer look it actully was her skin, I have never ever seen this before, and i laught a little bit over it :lol: 
But have some of you seen anything like it?  
I'm going to the vet one of the following days just to make sure that it isn't anything bad 
I've named it armpit-poob :lol:

Well, here's the pictures, not taken with the best camera


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen skin tags on dogs and people,I had one myself in the crease of my elbow joint,very unsilghtly and I cut it off with sharp scissors.Not to be recommended,it bled excessively to my surprise.Update us on what the vets thinks.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They often recur if they're removed, and usually only cause an issue if the animal worries them.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

My sweet vet said that it was just an harmless kind of wart, it is attatched to the skin and not the muscels.
So it's a speciel part of her beauty :lol:

Sarahc > And then you learned that lesson :lol:

Laigaie > My vet said that if it gets big og she begins to chew og scratch in it, she could remove it, but she hoped that this will be avoided, because Camembert then have to be get in full anesthesia before she could remove it.. 
So i hope that it will stay in that size so I don't have to risk anything.
Small rodents and anesthesia is not the best :/


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

My english is not the best, but I hope that you understand


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,it was easy to understand.My dog has a cyst on his head and I have decided not to have it removed although it is ugly.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Sounds a little bit disgusting


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> I've seen skin tags on dogs and people,I had one myself in the crease of my elbow joint,very unsilghtly and I cut it off with sharp scissors.Not to be recommended,it bled excessively to my surprise.Update us on what the vets thinks.


Ouch! I had one removed on my back - well, I say removed but it wasn't exactly a modern process. The doctor basically said that I could go through the palava of having it removed (I think the same way they do warts?) or I could tie a piece of cotton thread tightly around it and it would fall off in a couple of days. Went with the cotton idea and the only time it hurt was when tying it tight. It hasn't returned and that was about 10 months ago. Very easily dealt with


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I cut one off when I was about 12, YES, it bled for ever and ever but has not come back.


----------

